# Weekly Competition 2018-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R2 F2 R U' R2 U' F2 R2 U
*2. *U R2 F2 U2 F' R U F2 R' U2
*3. *F U' F R' U' F U F R'
*4. *F2 U2 F' U R U2 F2
*5. *F2 U2 R' F R2 U' F R2 F'

*3x3x3
1. *B' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R' D U' L F' D' F L2 B' F2
*2. *U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R U2 R B L' U L2 D B L
*3. *L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U F D L2 U2 L F2 U B' L F' U'
*4. *D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 F L F2 U R U' L' B F2 U'
*5. *R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 F U' F D B F2 L F' U' B2 R

*4x4x4
1. *L2 D2 U2 F' U Rw' Fw' F D2 B' F L2 Rw' U2 B2 U2 R Fw Rw B' Fw' F D Uw U B2 Fw L' Rw' U' L2 Rw D2 Fw F R D' Uw' R Fw'
*2. *R' D2 Uw' U Rw2 D U2 B2 Uw L B' L U Rw Fw2 Uw R2 U Fw' U Rw' D U' L B2 D2 U' R' Uw2 L R Fw2 L2 D2 Uw2 U L2 Fw U2 Fw'
*3. *U2 Rw Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 F2 R' Uw U2 Rw D U' R B' F' Uw Rw' Uw' Fw Rw2 U L' R2 F' D Uw' Rw F2 D2 L2 B' F2 Uw' U' Rw Fw F Uw'
*4. *B2 Fw Uw' B' D R' Fw Uw2 U L U2 R F2 Uw2 B D2 U2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 Uw L2 U' L Fw2 L2 Rw' D' B' Uw2 L' Uw U2 R2 B' F U2 L2 B2
*5. *D' Uw Fw D2 U' Rw Fw' F2 D2 Fw F' U2 Fw Uw2 U' B2 Fw Rw2 B Fw' F2 L U2 R U F L' R2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' F' R2 B F' L' Rw R2 D'

*5x5x5
1. *L2 B2 U2 Fw Rw Dw2 B2 Lw Rw U' L2 R' Fw' U2 R U' F D2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw R' Dw2 F2 L' U Lw' F R Uw' Rw D' F' D2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 R2 Bw' D2 Lw' B Fw' Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 R2 Fw' L Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2
*2. *Lw R' Fw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L Lw2 R F2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 F Dw' L' F Uw2 R Dw' L2 Lw' Rw B' F2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 R2 Uw Lw R2 B2 Fw F' U R2 Dw' Fw2 Dw' F L R2 D2 Dw2 R' Bw' L Rw U2 B D
*3. *Lw2 R' D' Bw2 Rw2 R' D' U2 F' U2 F L2 Uw' Fw' D Fw' F2 U Bw Dw U' Rw U2 F Uw' B' Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw' L2 Fw2 D Lw' Rw U2 Rw2 Bw L Uw' L' F2 Lw2 Fw2 R Bw' Fw Rw' R2 F' L Rw2 Fw' F2 L' Dw U' Rw Bw Rw2
*4. *Fw Rw2 Uw2 R' B Bw' F L' Bw U B' Fw D' Dw' U L Lw' D L' Lw2 F U R Fw U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 D F Dw2 Bw R2 D2 U' B' Uw' L2 R D2 Uw2 Bw Dw B' Dw' Uw' U Bw2 U2 Bw L2 D' Uw' Lw2 Bw Dw Uw Lw' B2
*5. *L2 R B F2 Dw2 Bw Dw2 L' Rw2 R2 B2 F' D' Dw R D Dw L Rw' R' B' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Uw2 U' B Rw2 B F2 Rw Uw Lw2 Rw Uw Rw B Fw2 F' Uw F L Lw B Bw2 D2 R2 U' B' Fw2 Uw U B2 F Lw Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw

*6x6x6
1. *2U2 F' 2L2 3R 2R' 3F' 2D' 2U2 L' D2 3R2 2D' 2L2 2U 2L2 2B' 2U' 3F L 2U L2 2F2 2D2 L' 3F2 R U' 2R' 3F' U2 2L2 R 2D' 3R2 2R' 2D' B' 3F2 2L' R 2U' R2 3F2 2F' 2R2 3U B D' 2L 2U2 U L2 2R2 2F' 3U2 F 3U' R U' 3R2 2U2 2R 2D2 2B D2 2L' 3F2 2U 3R2 2D'
*2. *2U R2 2U' 3R2 2R2 2B2 2D2 F' L' D2 2D U B 2B 2F2 D 3R' R' 3F' 2D 2U L R2 3U' U2 3R2 2D2 3R2 B' 3U' 3F L R2 2B2 D' 2F2 3R2 U' 2F' 2R2 R' D 3R2 2F 2U2 2B D' L D2 2B2 D 2D2 U' F' L' 2L' 2R' D2 B' R D L 2L2 D B2 2L2 D L2 2L 3R
*3. *L 2U2 B' R' 2U2 2F 2L' 2D 2U L2 B2 3R' 2B' L' 2L2 3U2 B' 2D L' 2L B L2 3F 3R' D' 3U2 B2 3F2 R' 2D' 3U U B 2B' 3F' D U2 B2 3R 2U U2 3R2 2F 2D' 3R R' B2 2B2 2F' F2 2L' 2D' 2F' 2L 3U2 3R' F' 2L2 2R 2D2 3R2 B' L2 3R2 2R2 B 2R2 B' 2B' 2L2
*4. *B 2B 2F R2 2D 2L 3F' 2D R' 2B' R2 3U2 U' F' 2D2 2R2 2B U' 2B2 U' 2L2 2R2 3U' 3F' 2D' 2R 3F' F U' 2L' 3R2 U 3F F' 2D' L 2R' 2D' U B2 2B' 3F 2F' 2R' F2 2L2 3R' U' 2L' F2 3U2 2U L' 2L' 3R' 2R R' 2D' F' 3U2 2U' U 2L U2 2L' D2 2F L 2U' 2L
*5. *2L2 R2 D2 B 3U B2 3U' 2U' 2F F 2U' 2L' 3R R' 3F2 2F' F2 3R 2U' 2R 2U' 3F' F' 2D2 2B' 2D' 3U 3F2 2D2 3U U' L' 2L 2D2 2U U L' 2L' 2R 2B' L2 F2 2L' R2 D 3U' 2L' D 2L2 2U2 B F2 L 2L' 2R' R2 2B2 U B' L R' 3F L 2D' U2 2L' 2R2 2U 3R B'

*7x7x7
1. *3F2 2D 2U' U' 2B' 3R' 2U2 R' 3U2 B 2B' 2F 2U 2B 3B' 2F2 2L 3L' 2U 2B2 3R2 3D' 3F 2L 2R2 2F' D 3F 2F 3L F' L2 2D 3L' 3R' 3F' 3R2 2B 2F2 3L 3R2 U' 2B 2U R2 3F2 2L D2 3U2 3L' 3F F' L 3B' 3D' F2 2R' R2 D2 2F2 3R2 3D2 B2 3L2 R 3U U 3F2 3L2 3D' 2B2 3F' 2F 2R' 3B2 3U B' 2B2 L' 2L2 3L B2 3F2 F2 2L2 2B 3B' 2F' F' 2L2 3U2 F 2D' 2F' 3U 2L2 2D2 2U 2B' 3F2
*2. *3B2 2R' B2 R2 2U2 2B' 2R2 U' 2F2 3R' F 2U L' B2 3F2 2U2 L U' F 3U2 3F' 3D' 2L2 D2 3R2 B 3F' R' 3F' 2D 3D' 3R 2R2 2B' F 2L2 2U B 2L' 2U B2 3F F' 2L2 D2 2R2 B2 L' 2D' 3F' 3R R' 2B' 3B 2R U' F2 2D2 3D' B 2U2 3L 2R U B2 2F' U R' D' B' 3D2 2R 2F' U2 2L 3F2 2F2 2R2 2D2 2U 3B' 3U2 R' 2B 3L 3R 2B2 F' R B2 L' B' 3B 3L 2R2 D 2D2 U' 3B' 2F'
*3. *3B' 3F L2 B' 3L 2B 3L2 3B2 2U2 2B 3F' 2F' F R2 D' 2D2 3U 2F' 3D 3B' R' B' 2U2 L 3U' B 3R 2B' F' 3R' 2R' 3B2 F' R' 3D' 2B2 2L2 D2 3D2 3U2 2U F 2D 2U2 3F2 L 3R' D 3U2 R' 2U B 2D' 3D2 R2 2B 3L2 3B2 3F2 2F2 L' B2 3U2 B' L' 2B L2 3R F' 3U2 2B' R 2B2 3B 2D2 2B' 3U2 B' 2B 3B 2D 3R 2R R 2F' 3U2 2R' R' 2F' 2U2 3L' 3D' 2B 3F' 2F' F2 2D 2F2 U2 2F2
*4. *B' 2L B' 2F 2R B2 2B' 3F 2R2 2F 2U2 L' R2 3F2 2R2 3B 3F2 2F2 2U' 3F' D' 2D' F2 3U U' 3L2 D' 3D2 B2 D2 R 2F2 3L B2 2D' 2B 2F 2U2 3R' 2U' 3B' 2F' 2L 2F2 F2 3R2 3F2 2D L 3L2 D B 2B2 2L2 2D 2L' D2 3R' F 2L2 3U2 U' 3B2 L' 2L2 3L 2F' 2D2 R B' L' 3L 3D L2 2R 2D2 2B' 3D2 3B2 2L2 3D2 3U U2 2L' 3L 3D2 3L2 D2 2B F 2U U2 3F F 3L' 3R' 2B R2 3U' R2
*5. *2B2 3F' L' 2R 2F2 2D R2 3B' D' 3D 2B 2L2 2B' 2F2 3D 2B' D 2B2 3U2 L F' 3L' 3F' 3D' B 3B 3F 2F U B2 2B' F2 L 2L2 3L2 3R2 B2 3F' 2U' 3R 2R2 3B 3L' 3R2 2D' 3B' D' R 2D 3R2 3F' F L' 2F2 L2 3L' U2 B 2B' 3F D2 L 2L' 3B2 2D B2 D 2B2 3U2 3L D 3L' 3B2 2U2 3R 2U' 2R 2F 2D' 2B 2L' 2B 2F2 3R2 D 2D' 3F 2F2 D2 2D 3D2 3U' 2F' U2 B' D' 3R D2 3U2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R2 F R' F' R F' U' R U2
*2. *F' U R' F R2 U' F U' R2
*3. *R2 F' U R' U R F2 R F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R D' L2 R2 U' F2 B U2 D2 R' U2 F' R D' L2 U' F L2 F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *B2 F' D' U' F R2 L B R U L2 R B R B2 F' D L2 B2 U' F' Rw' Uw
*3. *B' D' F' B' U2 B' F2 L B' F D B' U2 L R' U' R' D R' D Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F L2 Uw R' F L2 D' U2 B L R' Uw' L Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw D Uw2 L2 Rw2 B Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 U R D2 U Fw' R D2 Rw2 R2 D2 Fw' U' Fw'
*2. *Rw2 U2 Rw Fw' F2 Uw' B2 D R' D2 Uw2 U2 L D' U2 F' Rw2 R D Uw' U' Fw' R2 Fw Rw' Uw B' Fw' U Fw2 R' Uw' L Rw2 D' L Fw' R2 F Uw2
*3. *F' D Uw U' B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B' F Uw' Fw' U Fw2 Uw B2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L' Rw Uw2 U2 L' D L2 Rw2 Uw' L Uw' U' B' Fw' L' B2 Rw2 D2 L' R U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw R2 D2 B Lw2 Fw Dw' Uw B' Dw' R2 U L Fw' Lw2 Rw Uw Lw Rw2 R2 Dw' B2 Dw' Lw' D' Uw' F2 U' Fw R Bw2 D' U Rw U2 L' R Fw' F' Dw2 F2 L' B2 L' Dw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' R2 Bw2 F' Uw' B2 Dw2 Fw' D Dw2
*2. *Uw B' Rw2 B2 F2 L' Rw' B Uw Fw' Rw2 F2 R2 D' L' B' L2 Lw2 Fw' Uw' U' Rw2 D2 Bw2 Lw R Dw' U2 L' Rw' F Lw2 Dw2 R2 B2 Dw F Lw R D2 U' L2 Uw2 Bw2 L' D2 F' Uw U Bw' L2 Fw' F2 Dw Uw' L U2 Fw' Uw Bw
*3. *Dw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Uw' B2 F' D U' Rw' R2 B' D' U Bw Fw' U Fw Dw2 Uw F' L2 R2 Bw2 L' R D' U2 B' Fw2 Lw2 D' Uw2 L2 B Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw' U B D Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' D' Lw' R F2 Uw L' Uw' Lw' D Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D L' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U 2L 2D2 2B' R 2D' B 2R' R' 2D B D' U' 3R' 2R2 B R' 2F D 2D' 2R2 D' 2B 2F2 2D' U B2 3U' 2U F' R' B 2B2 2F R 2B2 3F' 3R2 D 2D2 3U' 2F2 D L' R2 2U' B' F2 2R D' 2B 2D 3F2 2L2 R' 3F' U 3F' U R 2B' D' U' R 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D2 2U2 2B2 3R' D2 B2 F 2R 3B' U2 R2 2D 3D2 U2 3R' B2 2L 3L2 3D2 B' F' 2D 3U U L2 2F' 3L2 2B 2U B' 2D2 3U' 2U L2 B2 3R 2B2 2L D 3U2 2U' R' U2 B 2F 3U' 2U' U2 3F' L2 2D' 3D2 B 3L F' L2 2R 2D2 3D 3B2 F' U 2R' 2U2 L2 2D2 2B L F2 2L' F2 2L R U2 B 2B 2L 2B' 3D L2 2F 3R2 3F2 R 3F2 2L2 3R2 R2 2B' 2F R' 2B' 2L' D R 3D 3R R2 3U2 B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B' R' D2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L' B' R' D2 L2 R2 U' D' F B U R' Fw' Uw
*2. *L B L D' B2 D2 B2 L' F' B L F' D' F2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 F Rw
*3. *L2 R2 F' B' D2 L' F L D' B2 U L' F L U' D' B L R' F Rw2 Uw'
*4. *R2 L' B' D2 F2 R L U R D R2 F2 R' D2 F U D F D2 F' Rw Uw'
*5. *U F' R' B' L' U B' F L' F' R' D' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 F' D' B D' Fw' Uw
*6. *R F' U2 B U' R' U' L2 F U' B2 U2 L D B' R U R2 L U' Rw2 Uw'
*7. *L B F L2 B' L F' B2 R2 D2 F' U L' B' D' L' D2 L2 D U B Rw' Uw
*8. *F2 R' F' L D U B F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L R2 B' U' D2 Fw Uw'
*9. *L2 F D U B' L U B' R' U' R2 F2 D' L2 R U L D2 F' D U2 Fw Uw
*10. *R' F' B2 D L U2 F2 B R B U' F' B2 U R F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R Fw Uw2
*11. *D' F' U R2 B' D' L2 R' B2 U' L2 D' L2 R F' U2 B' F L D' Fw
*12. *D B' L' R2 U2 L' F' U B2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 L D' B L' U2 Fw'
*13. *D' U2 R2 D R U R L' B R F' D' F' L' F' U B F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *U' F L2 F' R U2 F L B2 F R L2 F L R' U' D2 F2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *B2 R2 U D2 R' U' L' B F U' F2 L D' U' F2 B' U B L' F2 B Rw Uw'
*16. *F' B' R2 B2 F L2 F2 R' D2 R2 L D2 L2 B2 L D B' D' F2 B2 D'
*17. *F2 R U' F' R D' B2 F2 L' F' U D F' R D2 L2 F2 L U' L' Fw' Uw
*18. *L' F' D' B D' L' U D' R U2 F2 U2 R L U' D R' B R Fw Uw'
*19. *R' F' D2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R B U' L2 B U' B D2 F' U L D' Fw Uw
*20. *R2 U F2 R D' R2 U' L2 B2 U D' L2 B' D B' L D2 L2 U D Rw' Uw
*21. *F2 R2 L U D F B2 D' B' U' F' B' D' F D2 L' B D' B Rw2 Uw'
*22. *B' F U D2 F2 U B' L' U' L2 F' L2 B U F2 U' L B U D' R' Fw' Uw2
*23. *L' U' L' F' U D F2 R2 D' F R' L2 D' R L' D2 F L2 D2
*24. *U' B D F2 D' B R' B' D2 L D2 R D2 B2 U L2 B' R L2 F Rw' Uw
*25. *U F2 D' L B' R2 B L R D2 R' F' D' U' R F L' D' B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*26. *U' B2 U R' L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 U B' D R2 B F' Rw2 Uw
*27. *D' U2 R' U' D L U2 D2 F' L D2 R L' D' F2 B' L2 R F B' Rw2 Uw'
*28. *R F2 D L F R D2 R L' D' R' F2 L F L R2 D2 U B' L2 Fw Uw'
*29. *B2 R2 U R' U L2 B' F L' F D' L B' D2 L' B' U' D R2 L B Rw2 Uw2
*30. *B' D2 B2 R D' B2 L B' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L2 F L' R U2 Fw Uw2
*31. *R L U2 F L B' D' R2 B D2 R' U2 F' D2 F2 D L' B2 U2 L Fw Uw
*32. *U L' B' L B2 L2 U' R' B2 F2 D B2 R2 U D R2 L U2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*33. *D R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B' D' R U2 F' L B2 D L' F U2 F D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*34. *D' B' L2 R B L' D2 R B R2 D' L' U R' L2 U2 F2 U' R Fw' Uw
*35. *F D2 B R B F2 L' F L2 U F2 U' L' F' U2 F' L2 B' R' U D Fw' Uw
*36. *F2 D2 B' F2 U' R L B' L2 R2 U' L' U2 L R U L2 D2 F' Rw' Uw
*37. *R2 U F B L2 B' D B D R D F2 D U B2 F' R' U L' Fw Uw'
*38. *B' F' R L B D U2 B2 D B2 D F2 B L R2 U2 L2 B L' F2 B Rw' Uw'
*39. *R B' F2 R2 D' F R' F D2 R2 F U2 D2 B R' F L' R' F U' L2 Fw Uw'
*40. *U' D2 L2 D' L D2 F2 B R2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D U R F' B' Rw' Uw'
*41. *F B' U' L2 F L' D L U F2 R L' U' D' L' U L B' U2 L' R Fw' Uw'
*42. *F' D2 L B' D' U2 L' B R F2 U' R2 U2 F2 B' L B' F L2 F Rw Uw'
*43. *D2 R' F2 D2 R' B' F2 R D B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 D F Rw Uw
*44. *B2 U2 B2 R' D' F' U F U2 L2 R2 D' F' L2 D B' U' F L Fw' Uw'
*45. *B2 U D L2 F' L2 U2 F B' D' L2 B2 F U L' B' R2 U' R' Fw' Uw2
*46. *R2 L U2 F B2 U' D F2 D B F2 D2 L R2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B' U D2 Fw Uw2
*47. *U' F' U R2 U2 F' L U F' R' L2 B' L2 U' R2 L U F' L' B R2 Fw' Uw
*48. *F' L2 R2 F' L2 F' L B2 L2 B2 U2 B F2 R' F2 L U' R U B Rw Uw'
*49. *D2 F2 U' B R' B R' F' R U' R' D U F L2 F B' U2 R' D' F' Rw2 Uw'
*50. *F2 L R' B' R U' F U L' B2 R F D' L2 F' B2 L' F U L' Fw' Uw2
*51. *R' U' F2 D2 R' D B D U R' F2 L' F2 U F R L' U2 D Rw2 Uw'
*52. *L' D R' L2 F2 R U' F D U2 L' R B D U2 L2 F B' R L' Fw Uw
*53. *L' B2 L F2 U' D' R2 B2 L B' D U F D2 R' F2 U' D2 L2 B' Rw Uw
*54. *L B' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F D U2 F2 R L U L F2 B D F2 Rw2 Uw
*55. *R' U' B2 L U' D2 F L' F' B2 L D' F2 U' B F' U2 B' L2 F2 Uw
*56. *D' F' U' L' B2 L F2 U F2 U2 D R2 B2 L' U' B' L' B' L' B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *L2 B' D2 U R' D' B R' F' B2 U2 B2 L B' R2 U F L U Fw Uw2
*58. *F2 L2 D' U2 R' L' B' D' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 F R Fw Uw2
*59. *R' F2 U' F2 B2 L' B2 U B2 L2 R2 D R F B' U' D' B' F' U2 Fw Uw2
*60. *L B D B' U2 B F D R2 U' D2 R' U' B2 U D2 B U2 R' F2 Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R B D2 U' R D' F D2 R' D' U
*2. *F D L' F B U' B L B' R U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2
*3. *L F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L B2 F D B F2 D' F D R' U2 L'
*4. *B' D F R' D2 L U' F' L' D' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 D2 L
*5. *R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' L' D R' F U' F U F' R' U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F L B' U R' L' D' B' L D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2
*2. *B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 L D R' F' D' L2 D' B' F D
*3. *R B L F' R' F2 R' D F U D2 B2 D L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U
*4. *U2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F' R2 D2 L D' B2 D R2 B2 U2
*5. *R2 U' D R2 F' D2 F2 R D B R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' D' B U' R' F' R2 F' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D B2
*2. *L U2 F' B U R D2 B L B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2
*3. *D2 U F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U B' R' F' R D F2 L' D B' D
*4. *F2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L R2 D' U2 B D2 L R' U' R2 U
*5. *B2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 U' L' R2 U2 R' B' R' D B' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F' D' L' R2 F D2 B L2 F2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' U' R2 F U' F' U2 F2 R'
*3. *B R2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D' B2 F U F' L D' B U B
*4. *D F L2 Rw D' R' Fw' Uw' L2 F2 Uw Rw2 R2 B2 Fw Rw' Fw2 L' Rw R F2 U2 R F' Rw2 D' F' D' Uw' L' Fw' L Rw' U L R2 B' R F D

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F R2 F U' R F U
*3. *R L U2 F' R2 U' R F R' D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2
*4. *U F Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw' B F' U' B' L' Rw R2 Uw L' B2 D2 B' Rw R Uw2 U Rw' Uw U' F2 L R' B2 L R' B2 Fw2 R' D B' F2 Uw' Fw2 R2
*5. *R' B2 Bw' Lw Fw2 F L' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw U' L2 Lw' Rw Bw Lw' Bw' Fw2 L2 D' B2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 F Uw Lw2 Rw2 D L2 Rw2 Dw B Bw R2 Fw2 D Dw F2 Rw' D Lw2 D Dw2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Fw L' U' Bw' F' Rw2 D2 U' R2 Uw' Fw Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R F2 R' F2 U F R' F2 U
*3. *F2 D2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D B L' D U R F' L' D2 L D
*4. *B2 U2 Fw2 F2 R Uw B D' Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 F D2 U2 R2 D' B2 R Fw R' Fw' Uw' Fw R F L Rw D' Fw' D' Uw F' Uw R Uw B2 F' R F2
*5. *Lw Fw' F L Bw Lw' Bw R Fw Rw' D2 Fw' R2 F' R Bw2 Fw2 Dw L D2 Dw Uw U Bw' Dw' Fw2 D2 Lw2 R D Rw F' R Dw2 Bw' D2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 R Dw Uw2 R' B' L' Fw Rw2 Fw U2 R' B2 R2 Bw R2 Uw2 R' Dw2 L2 U' R
*6. *2U2 B 2B 3U B' L' 2R' 2F2 F' D' U L 2L' D2 B F2 D2 3F2 F U 2R2 3U2 U' 2B' F' R B 3F' 2F D 3F' 3R' F L' R' 3U' U' 2L U 2B 2L2 R' 2B2 2D' 2R' F L D' 3F 2D' B2 3F' 3U 2R' 2U 2R U2 2B D' L' 2L R2 B R2 3F L2 2U2 B 2B2 F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F2 U' F2 R U' F' R' U'
*3. *B U R2 L D F2 R2 D2 F U2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L' B2
*4. *B2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U B2 F' R2 D Uw Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw F U2 F2 L2 D Uw2 L' Rw R U' R2 U2 B Rw2 D2 F' D' B' R' D'
*5. *D' B' Uw2 B2 Bw F R' U' Fw2 Uw Lw2 B L2 Rw2 Uw L2 Lw' U2 Bw2 Uw Bw Fw F' Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw' Uw' U Lw2 Bw Uw' Fw2 Lw2 B2 Dw' U B Rw F' Uw2 L2 Uw Bw' Dw Lw' R Dw' R Dw R' D Bw Fw F' D Lw' Rw' D Fw2
*6. *D2 2D2 3U 3F 2F F 3U' 3F' F2 3R' D2 2F2 L 2R' D U2 L 3U2 3F 2R' R2 2D2 3U' B 3F 2F2 L' R2 3U' F2 D2 2L' 2B2 U2 L2 2L' 2R2 B2 2B 2L2 2F 3R' F U' 3F U 3F2 F2 2D L' 3R 2D' 2B2 D U2 R 2B F D L' 2L2 2R D L2 U2 L2 D' 2B 2F2 F'
*7. *D' 3D 2U2 2F 2U2 2R' B' 3L2 2R2 2U2 B' 2L F 3L 2R' F' L 2B 2R' 3B' 2L 2F2 3L' D' L' 2U2 2F F 2D2 2F' 2D 2L2 2F' 3L' R' 3U 2U B2 2B' 3B D' 3D2 2U B' 2B 3F D U2 F 2L2 3R 2U2 L 2R 3D' 2U2 2R2 B' 2B 3B D2 2D U2 2F2 2D' 3U2 2L B L 3R2 U 2F' 2R2 D2 2F2 D 2D' 3D U' 3B' 3D2 3L' 2B2 3F2 D R' D' F 3D 3U B' 3B' 3R 2D2 2L2 2D2 3F2 2L 3L2 R'

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR3+ DL1+ UL4- U1- R2+ D3+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL6+ UR DL UL 
*2. *UR1- DR2+ DL2+ UL6+ U6+ R3+ D2+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U3- R1+ D5+ L5+ ALL1+ DR DL 
*3. *UR2+ DR1+ DL5+ UL2+ U1- R6+ D3+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R0+ D6+ L1+ ALL2+ DL UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR2- DL2- UL3- U4- R3- D3- L1- ALL1- y2 U6+ R0+ D6+ L0+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*5. *UR2- DR6+ DL5- UL2+ U3- R1+ D5- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R5+ D2+ L4- ALL4+ DR 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U R B' L U' R L U' R l' r' b u
*2. *U' R U' R U L' B U r' b'
*3. *U' B R' U' R B U' L' l' r' u'
*4. *U R U R' B' U' R' B R l r b'
*5. *U R B U R L B' R' L' r' b

*Square-1
1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
*3. *(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 2)
*4. *(4, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2)
*5. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U R' U L U' L' U L' B' U'
*2. *L U B' U L U L' U' R' B' U'
*3. *B U B U R L B' U' R B' U'
*4. *L' B R U' L' R U' L B' R' U'
*5. *L U' L R' B' R' L' B' R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U F R2 U' R F2 R' U2
*3. *D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F L' B' F' R D' B' F2 R2 B' F
*4. *Rw2 U2 B2 Uw2 F2 Uw L2 D2 Rw2 U' R' D2 Fw' F' L' D Fw2 D2 R' F' Rw2 D' F' R' Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw F' D' Fw' F2 L' U2 L2 B F2 L2 Fw' F2
*5. *F Lw Bw' Fw' D' Dw Rw2 D2 F L Rw2 D Dw L B2 F2 Lw' Fw' U' L' Lw2 R D' L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' F2 L2 Lw' Rw R2 U' L Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Bw R U' L2 R2 Bw D2 B' Bw' Rw' B' F2 L2 Uw' U L' Bw Rw2 Uw Bw F Uw'
*OH. *F' R2 F D2 B' D2 F L2 F' U2 F R D2 B' U2 F' R2 B2 R D F
*Clock. *UR4- DR2- DL6+ UL2+ U1+ R0+ D2- L1+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2- D0+ L3- ALL5+ DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L U' R L U B' L U' l' r' b' u
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2)
*Skewb. *R' L' U B L' R B' L' U' B' U'


----------



## revAldoabedram (Oct 31, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 5.41
2. 6.19
3. 5.03
4. 5.80
5. 5.03
Average: 5.41
Best: 5.03

3x3x3:
1. 18.06
2. 15.59
3. 16.83
4. 18.90
5. 18.06
Average: 17.65
Best: 15.5


4x4x4:
1. 1:16.63
2. 1:18.12
3. 1:10.85
4. 1:37.01
5. 1:27.55
Average: 1:20.77
Best: 1:10.85


3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. 1:17.55
2. 1:16.32
3. 59.69
Mo3: 1:11.19
Best : 59.69

Multi Blind : 2/2 in 5:32.64

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 34.21
2. 34.06
3. 38.73
4. 30.90
5. 29.26
Average: 33.06
Best: 29.26


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2018)

*3x3:* 12.83, (13.87), 12.37, 13.10, (11.70)
Avg: 12.77


----------



## Rohit Lalwani (Nov 1, 2018)

*3x3: *34.21, (36.67), (31.82), 32.99, 33.78
Average: 33.89


----------



## Rodzki27 (Nov 5, 2018)

Weekly Competition

2x2x2
avg of 5: 4.957
Time List:
1. (4.216)
2. (7.505)
3. 4.784
4. 5.312
5. 4.776

3x3x3
avg of 5: 12.289
Time List:
1. 11.961
2. 11.665
3. 13.241
4. (17.593)
5. (10.418)

4x4x4
avg of 5: 45.545
Time List:
1. 43.938
2. 46.483
3. (42.786)
4. 46.214
5. (46.484)

5x5x5
avg of 5: 1:29.925
Time List:
1. 1:25.288
2. (1:39.887)
3. 1:32.552
4. 1:31.935
5. (1:24.569)

6x6x6
mean of 3: 2:37.484
Time List:
1. 2:33.698
2. 2:30.792
3. 2:47.963

3x3x3BLD
Mo3: 1:03.35
Time List:
1:03.16
1:13.56
53.33

4x4x4BLD
Mo3:
Time List:
4:34.03
5:08.97
DNF (5:05.44)

3OH
avg of 5: 27.116
Time List:
1. (24.642)
2. 24.921
3. 28.001
4. (37.874)
5. 28.425

FMC
R F L2 R D2 R' U' R B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D' R' F B' U2 L' U L' B L U L' U2 L B U B' R' U2 R = 35

2+3+4 Relay
Time: 1:05.31

2+3+4+5 Relay
Time: 2:31.22

Pyraminx
avg of 5: 11.489
Time List:
1. (15.002)
2. 10.057
3. (8.081)
4. 12.537
5. 11.873

Skewb
avg of 5: 8.702
Time List:
1. 9.304
2. (7.233)
3. 9.297
4. 7.505 
5. (9.471)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 5, 2018)

Rodzki27 said:


> FMC
> R F L2 R D2 R' U' R B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D' R' F B' U2 L' U L' B L U L' U2 L B U B' R' U2 R = 35


Hi and welcome! 
FMC solutions should be followed by an explanation.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Nov 5, 2018)

2x2x2- 7.45, 8.16, 8.41, (7.37), (9.26) = 8.00

3x3x3- 20.88, (18.60), 21.37, 19.58, (24.58) = 20.61

4x4x4- 1:33.31, (1:53.74), (1:27.37), 1:33.69, 1:41.57 = 1:36.19

5x5x5- (3:06.59), (3:36.47), 3:24.67, 3:27.49, 3:12.49 = 3:21.55

6x6x6- 6:03.98, (5:57.11), 6:19.38, 6:13.47, (6:49.46) = 6:12.28

7x7x7- (11:43.12), (9:41.95), 10:55.72, 9:43.44, 11:09.61 = 10:36.26

3x3x3 One handed- 52.82, 44.75, (44.20), 48.93, (1:09.35) = 48.83

2+3+4 Relay- 2:16.56

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:38.12

2+3+4+5+6 Relay - 12:23.23

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 22:15.44

MegaMinx- (2:46.77), (3:22.35), 2:53.75, 3:12.91, 2:56.74 = 3:01.13

PyraMinx- 18.72, (13.29), 18.04, (36.71), 32.31 = 23.02

KiloMinx- 2:03.83, (2:33.21), (1:32.63), 1:46.23, 1:38.83 = 1:49.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2018)

Results week 44: congratulations to Nikhil Soares, thecubingwizard and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(164)

 1.67 leomannen
 1.83 asacuber
 1.88 Rubikscello
 2.18 MichaelNielsen
 2.19 NarenRameshB
 2.20 OriginalUsername
 2.40 G2013
 2.42 JakubDrobny
 2.45 frosty_cuber
 2.46 lejitcuber
 2.58 Andrew_Rizo
 2.60 DhruvA
 2.60 JoXCuber
 2.61 Magdamini
 2.62 ExultantCarn
 2.62 rubiks coobs
 2.65 Zac04attack
 2.68 David ep
 2.77 Astral Cubing
 2.83 cuberkid10
 2.83 Ethan Horspool
 2.86 thecubingwizard
 2.89 Kylegadj
 2.89 LowSkill
 2.89 miasponseller
 2.90 Zeke Mackay
 2.98 aaron paskow
 3.05 mihnea3000
 3.07 2017LAMB06
 3.09 vedroboev
 3.15 AidanNoogie
 3.21 Nikhil Soares
 3.34 Luke Garrett
 3.37 JMHCubed
 3.41 camcuber
 3.45 MrKuba600
 3.45 [email protected]
 3.47 typo56
 3.53 PlatonCuber
 3.56 DGCubes
 3.57 tJardigradHe
 3.70 Jonah Jarvis
 3.71 tigermaxi
 3.71 2016LAIL01
 3.72 Sidharth Sudhir
 3.73 TheCuberCubes
 3.78 ukulelekid
 3.79 Erik
 3.79 jihu1011
 3.80 speedcuber71
 3.84 [email protected]
 3.85 TipsterTrickster
 3.89 ichcubegern
 3.89 Manatee 10235
 3.89 Underwatercuber
 3.89 CornerCutter
 3.92 twoj_stary_pijany
 3.98 EdubCubez
 3.98 buzzteam4
 4.00 Shadowjockey
 4.06 Angry_Mob
 4.08 Zach Clark
 4.08 Trig0n
 4.17 ARandomCuber
 4.18 BradenTheMagician
 4.22 DumplingMaster
 4.22 NathanaelCubes
 4.23 BandedCubing101
 4.24 Kerry_Creech
 4.29 LolTreeMan
 4.32 nms777
 4.41 3x3x5
 4.42 colegemuth
 4.57 sigalig
 4.58 MCuber
 4.63 begiuli65
 4.68 rubik2005
 4.68 Natanael
 4.71 Ontricus
 4.73 Janav Gupta
 4.77 abunickabhi
 4.79 MartinN13
 4.83 bennettstouder
 4.85 topppits
 4.85 trav1
 4.87 Keith Maben
 4.92 MattP98
 4.95 The Blockhead
 4.95 Rodzki27
 5.00 GC1998
 5.01 Toothcraver55
 5.06 austinruler
 5.09 mrjames113083
 5.12 Matt Hudon
 5.16 swankfukinc
 5.17 Thrasher989
 5.24 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.25 Alpha cuber
 5.30 tavery343
 5.32 carson holder
 5.35 2018JAIN01
 5.35 Keenan Johnson
 5.35 xyzzy
 5.38 vorherrscher
 5.41 Bogdan
 5.41 revAldoabedram
 5.43 xander3
 5.47 CraZZ CFOP
 5.49 Brayden Adams
 5.50 MegaminxMan
 5.51 Dylan Swarts
 5.53 whatshisbucket
 5.55 Schmizee
 5.56 Little Sunrise
 5.61 Fred Lang
 5.80 obelisk477
 5.80 OJ Cubing
 5.84 Glomnipotent
 5.95 vilkkuti25
 5.99 qwer13
 5.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.03 saltysam
 6.05 Jonasrox09
 6.08 cub3dr
 6.13 Awesomesaucer
 6.23 Tristan
 6.25 julio974
 6.26 Aadil- ali
 6.34 D1zzy
 6.39 BlueberryCuber
 6.51 speedcube.insta
 6.59 AvGalen
 6.63 Lewis
 6.68 julefa
 6.70 V.Kochergin
 6.70 MeshuggahX
 6.74 Bubbagrub
 6.85 d4m1no
 6.90 SpartanSailor
 6.97 Coeur de feu
 7.09 mati-ice
 7.16 TheNoobCuber
 7.18 Jmuncuber
 7.29 cytokid101
 7.45 dschieses
 7.48 ErdeN
 7.54 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.62 Ethan Epstein
 7.69 ronaldm
 7.95 Billabob
 8.01 Petri Krzywacki
 8.10 Ian Pang
 8.28 dnguyen2204
 8.40 UnknownCanvas
 8.48 Jaycubes
 8.57 RifleCat
 8.60 EdCuber
 8.79 PingPongCuber
 9.08 Mike Hughey
 11.01 keebruce
 12.37 Jacck
 12.39 FireCuber
 14.94 MatsBergsten
 23.11 skewber13
*3x3x3*(181)

 6.16 Rubikscello
 7.50 Luke Garrett
 7.55 lejitcuber
 7.77 Tanki_cubed
 8.53 Ethan Horspool
 8.67 ExultantCarn
 8.78 cuberkid10
 8.81 speedcuber71
 9.03 AidanNoogie
 9.11 Jonah Jarvis
 9.36 Andrew_Rizo
 9.39 OriginalUsername
 9.41 Kylegadj
 9.41 tJardigradHe
 9.42 mihnea3000
 9.44 camcuber
 9.44 David ep
 9.69 jihu1011
 9.89 Zeke Mackay
 9.90 thecubingwizard
 9.96 vedroboev
 9.97 tolgakantarci
 10.07 Erik
 10.12 Zach Clark
 10.17 Nikhil Soares
 10.22 ichcubegern
 10.36 JakubDrobny
 10.52 Zac04attack
 10.52 Manatee 10235
 10.76 NarenRameshB
 10.80 G2013
 10.84 ARandomCuber
 10.94 2016LAIL01
 10.95 DGCubes
 10.98 [email protected]
 10.99 typo56
 11.09 MichaelNielsen
 11.14 asacuber
 11.31 miasponseller
 11.32 carson holder
 11.32 Agguzi
 11.38 2017LAMB06
 11.44 aaron paskow
 11.54 LowSkill
 11.58 BradenTheMagician
 11.62 ukulelekid
 11.75 DhruvA
 11.76 PlatonCuber
 11.85 Astral Cubing
 11.85 BandedCubing101
 11.85 Magdamini
 11.94 MCuber
 11.94 abunickabhi
 11.97 obelisk477
 12.06 rubiks coobs
 12.13 leomannen
 12.20 Milesb95
 12.28 Glomnipotent
 12.29 Rodzki27
 12.33 Shadowjockey
 12.55 3x3x5
 12.66 MrKuba600
 12.77 pjk
 12.81 JoXCuber
 12.83 MegaminxMan
 12.87 sigalig
 12.94 Ontricus
 13.00 Kit Clement
 13.18 OJ Cubing
 13.20 Keenan Johnson
 13.23 begiuli65
 13.38 twoj_stary_pijany
 13.49 austinruler
 13.60 Sixstringcal
 13.74 tigermaxi
 13.74 Sidharth Sudhir
 13.76 ganmanchan
 13.91 Little Sunrise
 13.94 whatshisbucket
 13.94 buzzteam4
 13.96 d4m1no
 13.98 Mark Boyanowski
 14.00 MattP98
 14.05 MartinN13
 14.06 frosty_cuber
 14.10 [email protected]
 14.15 NathanaelCubes
 14.27 tavery343
 14.38 Kerry_Creech
 14.43 xyzzy
 14.50 speedcube.insta
 14.55 Ian Pang
 14.65 Underwatercuber
 14.71 2018JAIN01
 14.80 PlayFun555
 14.91 RifleCat
 14.92 trav1
 14.94 LolTreeMan
 14.95 Matt Hudon
 15.11 Fred Lang
 15.14 Toothcraver55
 15.20 topppits
 15.28 EdubCubez
 15.35 SpeedCubeReview
 15.38 Veeeec
 15.51 ican97
 15.51 Bogdan
 15.53 swankfukinc
 15.64 [email protected]
 15.71 20luky3
 15.82 elimescube
 15.85 Dylan Swarts
 15.99 Angry_Mob
 16.13 mrjames113083
 16.35 Axel Lönnstedt
 16.67 bennettstouder
 16.71 GC1998
 16.78 xbrandationx
 16.81 [email protected]
 16.94 colegemuth
 17.08 Natanael
 17.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.12 D1zzy
 17.14 MeshuggahX
 17.24 julefa
 17.33 Alpha cuber
 17.44 Tristan
 17.46 Ethan Epstein
 17.60 cub3dr
 17.64 The Blockhead
 17.65 revAldoabedram
 17.66 mati-ice
 18.21 Awesomesaucer
 18.46 Coeur de feu
 18.60 vilkkuti25
 19.20 vorherrscher
 19.28 Thrasher989
 19.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.30 ErdeN
 19.49 rubik2005
 19.82 Billabob
 20.61 Petri Krzywacki
 20.72 kilwap147
 20.81 TheNoobCuber
 20.90 qwer13
 21.03 cytokid101
 21.11 V.Kochergin
 21.17 Smudged Cuber
 21.34 Jmuncuber
 21.74 AvGalen
 21.87 Aadil- ali
 21.93 Mike Hughey
 22.03 BlueberryCuber
 22.03 CraZZ CFOP
 22.04 dnguyen2204
 22.68 Schmizee
 22.91 julio974
 23.33 SpartanSailor
 23.75 One Wheel
 24.16 Bubbagrub
 25.76 Lewis
 25.91 UnknownCanvas
 25.92 ronaldm
 26.24 dschieses
 26.53 Brayden Adams
 29.77 saltysam
 32.27 EdCuber
 32.49 PingPongCuber
 33.36 MatsBergsten
 33.66 Rohit
 34.08 Jonasrox09
 34.51 jmb462
 35.48 Jacck
 36.46 keebruce
 37.21 RC1998
 38.00 Jaycubes
 39.49 Foreright
 39.77 Doofnoofer
 59.38 Janav Gupta
 1:10.77 skewber13
 DNF Chiggers
*4x4x4*(119)

 28.51 cuberkid10
 32.67 lejitcuber
 33.55 Ethan Horspool
 34.07 thecubingwizard
 34.19 Erik
 36.85 ichcubegern
 38.57 OriginalUsername
 38.58 jihu1011
 40.74 speedcuber71
 41.42 Jonah Jarvis
 41.63 Magdamini
 41.98 Shadowjockey
 42.77 MrKuba600
 43.65 AidanNoogie
 43.67 vedroboev
 43.75 JakubDrobny
 44.45 2016LAIL01
 44.49 typo56
 44.59 DGCubes
 44.59 MCuber
 44.93 Nikhil Soares
 45.50 Zeke Mackay
 45.54 Rodzki27
 45.95 tJardigradHe
 45.98 2017LAMB06
 46.69 Keenan Johnson
 47.03 BandedCubing101
 48.23 abunickabhi
 48.45 BradenTheMagician
 48.88 JoXCuber
 49.14 MegaminxMan
 49.25 Zac04attack
 50.54 sigalig
 50.90 colegemuth
 51.06 miasponseller
 51.12 begiuli65
 51.25 Astral Cubing
 51.53 xyzzy
 51.79 rubiks coobs
 51.87 frosty_cuber
 51.97 David ep
 52.50 leomannen
 53.04 OJ Cubing
 54.06 The Blockhead
 54.19 Ontricus
 54.38 PlayFun555
 54.43 swankfukinc
 54.54 d4m1no
 54.73 Kerry_Creech
 55.11 Glomnipotent
 55.28 trav1
 55.46 Luke Garrett
 55.57 mrjames113083
 55.88 MattP98
 56.59 ganmanchan
 57.33 aaron paskow
 57.47 ARandomCuber
 58.00 obelisk477
 58.15 [email protected]
 58.83 Dylan Swarts
 59.01 Little Sunrise
 59.23 Sidharth Sudhir
 59.95 tigermaxi
 1:00.65 elimescube
 1:02.97 tavery343
 1:03.58 speedcube.insta
 1:03.73 GC1998
 1:04.56 EdubCubez
 1:05.18 Fred Lang
 1:05.45 bennettstouder
 1:06.63 Matt Hudon
 1:06.67 Toothcraver55
 1:06.67 Agguzi
 1:06.93 20luky3
 1:07.76 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:07.77 MeshuggahX
 1:08.71 AvGalen
 1:09.33 RifleCat
 1:10.97 topppits
 1:11.43 clockonetrick
 1:13.00 Bogdan
 1:14.04 whatshisbucket
 1:14.62 Alpha cuber
 1:15.78 NathanaelCubes
 1:16.57 Natanael
 1:16.74 audiophile121
 1:18.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:20.39 Coeur de feu
 1:20.77 revAldoabedram
 1:22.23 SpartanSailor
 1:22.27 julefa
 1:22.51 cytokid101
 1:22.93 vilkkuti25
 1:23.38 qwer13
 1:23.56 Mike Hughey
 1:25.73 V.Kochergin
 1:26.09 kilwap147
 1:30.47 Bubbagrub
 1:31.07 Ethan Epstein
 1:32.98 Thrasher989
 1:36.19 Petri Krzywacki
 1:37.38 UnknownCanvas
 1:43.56 ronaldm
 1:43.61 nms777
 1:44.80 One Wheel
 1:48.57 Jmuncuber
 1:49.21 dschieses
 1:49.84 Jacck
 1:50.28 Schmizee
 1:54.17 Aadil- ali
 1:57.00 Billabob
 1:58.26 mati-ice
 1:59.66 PingPongCuber
 2:02.82 julio974
 2:03.82 2018JAIN01
 2:05.14 CraZZ CFOP
 2:17.90 MatsBergsten
 2:33.23 Doofnoofer
 2:46.99 D1zzy
*5x5x5*(81)

 53.60 lejitcuber
 1:03.51 cuberkid10
 1:03.90 Erik
 1:05.38 thecubingwizard
 1:06.12 ichcubegern
 1:10.06 Ethan Horspool
 1:10.57 uesyuu
 1:11.22 speedcuber71
 1:14.57 AidanNoogie
 1:18.33 OriginalUsername
 1:19.56 JoXCuber
 1:19.63 DGCubes
 1:22.08 abunickabhi
 1:23.66 MrKuba600
 1:24.73 Nikhil Soares
 1:24.79 Jonah Jarvis
 1:25.94 sigalig
 1:29.92 Rodzki27
 1:30.59 tJardigradHe
 1:32.39 OJ Cubing
 1:34.84 DhruvA
 1:35.10 Keenan Johnson
 1:38.13 d4m1no
 1:38.42 colegemuth
 1:39.34 BandedCubing101
 1:39.63 MCuber
 1:39.70 trav1
 1:39.86 MegaminxMan
 1:41.22 Manatee 10235
 1:41.85 BradenTheMagician
 1:44.32 mrjames113083
 1:45.37 elimescube
 1:45.73 begiuli65
 1:46.54 MattP98
 1:48.44 Glomnipotent
 1:48.59 obelisk477
 1:51.82 Astral Cubing
 1:52.30 swankfukinc
 1:54.85 aaron paskow
 1:56.80 AvGalen
 1:56.82 2016LAIL01
 1:58.51 [email protected]
 1:58.63 Dylan Swarts
 1:58.99 The Blockhead
 1:59.83 Bogdan
 2:02.36 georgeanderre
 2:11.36 Fred Lang
 2:11.62 vilkkuti25
 2:14.31 Mike Hughey
 2:14.60 Matt Hudon
 2:15.80 topppits
 2:16.10 Little Sunrise
 2:20.67 Natanael
 2:21.23 Luke Garrett
 2:23.39 NathanaelCubes
 2:24.70 MeshuggahX
 2:25.28 rubiks coobs
 2:26.14 whatshisbucket
 2:28.46 qwer13
 2:30.27 [email protected]
 2:30.53 miasponseller
 2:31.79 20luky3
 2:36.13 GC1998
 2:36.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:39.66 SpartanSailor
 2:47.46 Toothcraver55
 2:59.71 Billabob
 3:03.59 Jacck
 3:07.26 tavery343
 3:21.55 Petri Krzywacki
 3:24.33 TheNoobCuber
 3:38.26 UnknownCanvas
 3:38.59 ronaldm
 3:43.69 Coeur de feu
 3:45.06 Ethan Epstein
 3:54.53 MatsBergsten
 3:55.25 Jmuncuber
 3:58.19 dschieses
 4:19.81 nms777
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF tigermaxi
*6x6x6*(40)

 2:02.95 ichcubegern
 2:04.17 thecubingwizard
 2:17.94 Erik
 2:25.64 Keroma12
 2:37.94 xyzzy
 2:38.20 colegemuth
 2:44.09 DGCubes
 2:45.40 sigalig
 2:49.32 JoXCuber
 2:50.95 Nikhil Soares
 2:52.76 OriginalUsername
 2:53.74 MCuber
 2:59.16 abunickabhi
 3:13.90 MegaminxMan
 3:14.60 tJardigradHe
 3:16.54 The Blockhead
 3:24.72 Keenan Johnson
 3:28.16 mrjames113083
 3:32.03 Dylan Swarts
 3:34.04 OJ Cubing
 3:35.98 obelisk477
 3:40.10 Glomnipotent
 3:45.13 swankfukinc
 4:05.89 AvGalen
 4:23.33 Mike Hughey
 4:28.71 Natanael
 4:55.40 MeshuggahX
 5:00.24 One Wheel
 5:02.64 vilkkuti25
 5:06.61 Matt Hudon
 5:13.60 Jacck
 5:52.48 SpartanSailor
 6:00.73 Axel Lönnstedt
 6:12.28 Petri Krzywacki
 6:24.32 Bubbagrub
 6:57.54 MatsBergsten
 8:38.64 ronaldm
 DNF Rodzki27
 DNF Billabob
 DNF Little Sunrise
*7x7x7*(31)

 3:01.12 ichcubegern
 3:15.33 thecubingwizard
 3:43.65 Keroma12
 3:50.63 LolTreeMan
 4:11.50 typo56
 4:12.78 Nikhil Soares
 4:14.65 JoXCuber
 4:15.57 xyzzy
 4:16.33 OriginalUsername
 4:16.43 colegemuth
 4:17.23 DGCubes
 4:55.30 Keenan Johnson
 5:02.35 MegaminxMan
 5:08.98 Kit Clement
 5:11.23 AvGalen
 5:30.41 OJ Cubing
 5:32.44 Dylan Swarts
 5:32.46 BradenTheMagician
 5:45.99 swankfukinc
 5:48.48 abunickabhi
 6:10.57 Mike Hughey
 6:34.30 miasponseller
 7:28.20 One Wheel
 7:41.68 Jacck
 9:24.81 UnknownCanvas
 10:22.56 ronaldm
 10:36.26 Petri Krzywacki
 10:41.70 SpartanSailor
 11:55.74 MatsBergsten
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Billabob
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)

 2.31 camcuber
 3.93 Rubikscello
 4.50 asacuber
 4.62 NarenRameshB
 5.02 JakubDrobny
 6.03 ukulelekid
 6.27 lejitcuber
 6.36 Magdamini
 6.93 MichaelNielsen
 7.15 OriginalUsername
 10.67 David ep
 11.04 JoXCuber
 11.72 Andrew_Rizo
 11.77 begiuli65
 11.84 vedroboev
 11.98 ExultantCarn
 13.56 MartinN13
 15.38 Luke Garrett
 15.86 abunickabhi
 16.15 OJ Cubing
 19.56 DGCubes
 20.27 NathanaelCubes
 20.71 mati-ice
 21.35 ichcubegern
 24.29 MattP98
 24.34 Jmuncuber
 25.18 Mike Hughey
 25.80 Ontricus
 26.05 MatsBergsten
 26.49 Nikhil Soares
 31.69 whatshisbucket
 32.09 Deri Nata Wijaya
 36.61 Bogdan
 45.27 Natanael
 46.85 Bubbagrub
 48.31 Glomnipotent
 48.83 RifleCat
 49.22 Axel Lönnstedt
 49.56 GC1998
 50.51 Jacck
 51.29 2018JAIN01
 53.41 swankfukinc
 58.27 Kerry_Creech
 1:01.41 Fred Lang
 1:14.66 tavery343
 1:17.22 MCuber
 1:17.31 Alpha cuber
 1:24.53 Billabob
 2:00.10 The Blockhead
 2:09.59 nms777
 2:18.79 PingPongCuber
 DNF tJardigradHe
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Janav Gupta
 DNF twoj_stary_pijany
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(44)

 25.53 Andrew_Rizo
 28.50 abunickabhi
 32.18 T1_M0
 41.98 vedroboev
 44.03 Keenan Johnson
 44.57 speedcuber71
 45.49 typo56
 53.33 Rodzki27
 55.06 OJ Cubing
 59.41 Deri Nata Wijaya
 59.69 revAldoabedram
 1:04.20 thecubingwizard
 1:08.68 BandedCubing101
 1:09.94 Keroma12
 1:13.87 MatsBergsten
 1:19.79 MattP98
 1:21.86 Erik
 1:29.72 topppits
 1:33.11 Glomnipotent
 1:38.21 Mike Hughey
 1:51.58 JakubDrobny
 1:57.24 ichcubegern
 2:24.45 elimescube
 2:32.00 Natanael
 2:33.89 Kerry_Creech
 2:35.91 Nikhil Soares
 2:41.82 2016LAIL01
 2:47.97 NathanaelCubes
 2:57.25 Jacck
 3:15.54 JoXCuber
 4:02.22 The Blockhead
 4:36.17 Axel Lönnstedt
 4:37.75 MCuber
 4:52.85 Jmuncuber
 5:50.14 swankfukinc
 5:52.39 Billabob
 6:46.31 David ep
 13:29.08 CraZZ CFOP
 DNF ican97
 DNF Alpha cuber
 DNF NarenRameshB
 DNF dschieses
 DNF G2013
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)

 2:42.15 abunickabhi
 4:34.03 Rodzki27
 5:27.51 Mike Hughey
 6:20.24 MatsBergsten
 7:35.36 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:42.96 Jacck
 21:02.32 Nikhil Soares
 25:43.96 dnguyen2204
 DNF MattP98
 DNF topppits
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF elimescube
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)

 11:59.56 T1_M0
 12:20.80 Mike Hughey
 12:32.42 MatsBergsten
 17:55.21 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 15:22.92 abunickabhi
 23:56.70 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(5)

 DNF David ep
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)

 13/16 56:52 Mike Hughey
 9/10 55:57 Jacck
 12/17 58:51 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6/7 36:27 MatsBergsten
 3/3 50 Ethan Epstein
 3/3 5:27 vedroboev
 2/2 1:24 abunickabhi
 2/2 1:26 Andrew_Rizo
 2/2 5:32 revAldoabedram
 7/13 60:00 MattP98
 2/4 40:36 GC1998
 1/2 17:37 Axel Lönnstedt
 1/3 22:35 Natanael
 0/3 23:46 InlandEmpireCuber
 0/2 8:22 Dylan Swarts
 0/2 18:10 Alpha cuber
*3x3x3 one-handed*(113)

 15.19 lejitcuber
 15.81 ichcubegern
 16.03 OriginalUsername
 16.30 Kylegadj
 16.46 jihu1011
 16.70 thecubingwizard
 17.29 Luke Garrett
 17.48 2016LAIL01
 18.22 mihnea3000
 18.33 Erik
 18.34 asacuber
 18.51 tJardigradHe
 19.11 frosty_cuber
 19.20 Nikhil Soares
 19.42 typo56
 19.43 David ep
 19.47 Magdamini
 19.55 Andrew_Rizo
 19.55 BradenTheMagician
 19.56 NathanaelCubes
 19.61 Astral Cubing
 19.62 Zeke Mackay
 19.68 ARandomCuber
 19.90 NarenRameshB
 20.08 JakubDrobny
 20.34 leomannen
 20.50 Glomnipotent
 20.92 Zac04attack
 21.19 JoXCuber
 21.53 xyzzy
 21.53 MrKuba600
 21.70 speedcuber71
 22.18 AidanNoogie
 22.40 aaron paskow
 22.67 abunickabhi
 22.69 Shadowjockey
 22.74 Agguzi
 22.89 DGCubes
 22.90 vedroboev
 23.32 Manatee 10235
 23.95 Ontricus
 24.14 MCuber
 24.69 Keenan Johnson
 24.70 begiuli65
 24.84 Veeeec
 25.22 Kerry_Creech
 25.93 Alea
 25.99 sigalig
 26.56 2018JAIN01
 26.70 MeshuggahX
 26.73 [email protected]
 27.11 Rodzki27
 27.22 tigermaxi
 27.61 3x3x5
 27.74 speedcube.insta
 27.82 MegaminxMan
 28.25 MattP98
 28.30 obelisk477
 28.38 mrjames113083
 28.62 Awesomesaucer
 28.94 rubiks coobs
 29.04 Underwatercuber
 30.02 [email protected]
 30.43 BandedCubing101
 30.66 qwer13
 30.90 julefa
 31.36 OJ Cubing
 31.36 Bogdan
 32.02 swankfukinc
 32.04 trav1
 32.20 Axel Lönnstedt
 32.35 Dylan Swarts
 32.41 d4m1no
 32.41 Toothcraver55
 32.75 [email protected]
 33.06 revAldoabedram
 34.11 Little Sunrise
 34.51 Natanael
 34.67 PlayFun555
 34.88 EdubCubez
 35.10 Fred Lang
 35.46 tavery343
 35.92 Matt Hudon
 36.34 Angry_Mob
 37.72 ukulelekid
 38.07 V.Kochergin
 38.46 AvGalen
 39.45 TheNoobCuber
 39.49 InlandEmpireCuber
 40.20 Bubbagrub
 40.28 CraZZ CFOP
 41.40 Schmizee
 41.87 miasponseller
 43.70 kilwap147
 43.88 Coeur de feu
 44.99 Mike Hughey
 45.40 mati-ice
 45.66 Alpha cuber
 46.23 carson holder
 46.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
 46.89 GC1998
 48.83 Petri Krzywacki
 49.79 BlueberryCuber
 52.63 One Wheel
 55.22 julio974
 57.60 Thrasher989
 1:01.43 Ian Pang
 1:02.63 Jmuncuber
 1:06.64 Jacck
 1:06.66 UnknownCanvas
 1:08.03 SpartanSailor
 2:13.08 PingPongCuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
*3x3x3 With feet*(14)

 40.94 DGCubes
 43.65 Luke Garrett
 46.59 OriginalUsername
 49.45 JoXCuber
 54.28 tJardigradHe
 58.44 BradenTheMagician
 58.94 Nikhil Soares
 1:25.34 MartinN13
 1:26.48 Alpha cuber
 1:29.03 ichcubegern
 1:38.79 Mike Hughey
 2:12.94 abunickabhi
 2:27.41 NarenRameshB
 2:29.03 V.Kochergin
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(26)

 37.59 ichcubegern
 40.91 abunickabhi
 46.31 speedcuber71
 48.26 vedroboev
 56.79 Nikhil Soares
 58.98 The Blockhead
 1:00.42 Natanael
 1:05.80 Mike Hughey
 1:07.76 tJardigradHe
 1:08.58 Bogdan
 1:10.14 Luke Garrett
 1:11.58 begiuli65
 1:16.01 JoXCuber
 1:23.39 AvGalen
 1:24.43 MCuber
 1:24.52 swankfukinc
 1:29.81 PlatonCuber
 1:36.83 JakubDrobny
 1:45.98 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:51.53 Little Sunrise
 1:59.05 whatshisbucket
 2:35.48 Jmuncuber
 2:47.32 Fred Lang
 3:32.58 NarenRameshB
 3:32.87 Billabob
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(33)

 22 mutlu ozcelebi
 22 Theo Leinad
 26 Mark Boyanowski
 26 obelisk477
 27 Kit Clement
 27 TheDubDubJr
 28 vedroboev
 29 Bogdan
 30 Nikhil Soares
 31 Mike Hughey
 32 asacuber
 32 Jacck
 33 Bubbagrub
 34 speedcuber71
 34 TipsterTrickster
 35 Underwatercuber
 35 Rodzki27
 36 sigalig
 37 typo56
 37 The Cubinator
 38 Keenan Johnson
 38 OJ Cubing
 39 abunickabhi
 40 Trig0n
 42 Billabob
 44 PlatonCuber
 44 GC1998
 46 Schmizee
 46 Natanael
 46 MCuber
 47 2016LAIL01
 55 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF SimonK
*2-3-4 Relay*(87)

 41.69 cuberkid10
 48.15 thecubingwizard
 48.53 Ethan Horspool
 49.74 Nikhil Soares
 49.86 jihu1011
 51.52 Jonah Jarvis
 51.86 Erik
 54.55 OriginalUsername
 55.32 JoXCuber
 55.36 DGCubes
 55.43 ichcubegern
 56.46 Magdamini
 56.76 asacuber
 57.19 AidanNoogie
 59.01 JakubDrobny
 59.57 tJardigradHe
 1:01.31 MCuber
 1:02.58 abunickabhi
 1:05.31 Rodzki27
 1:07.50 David ep
 1:07.94 MegaminxMan
 1:09.64 vedroboev
 1:09.84 Luke Garrett
 1:11.05 Sidharth Sudhir
 1:11.35 mrjames113083
 1:11.87 ExultantCarn
 1:11.93 BradenTheMagician
 1:12.43 aaron paskow
 1:12.93 Kerry_Creech
 1:13.67 begiuli65
 1:13.82 Glomnipotent
 1:14.09 Ontricus
 1:14.27 rubiks coobs
 1:14.48 d4m1no
 1:15.00 The Blockhead
 1:15.21 Dylan Swarts
 1:15.23 colegemuth
 1:16.21 3x3x5
 1:17.09 xyzzy
 1:17.18 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:18.27 Keenan Johnson
 1:19.25 MattP98
 1:22.29 speedcube.insta
 1:23.63 tigermaxi
 1:26.02 Fred Lang
 1:27.06 Matt Hudon
 1:27.24 Little Sunrise
 1:27.47 miasponseller
 1:27.71 swankfukinc
 1:28.86 [email protected]
 1:30.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:30.88 whatshisbucket
 1:33.03 MeshuggahX
 1:33.05 NathanaelCubes
 1:34.51 Bogdan
 1:34.77 OJ Cubing
 1:34.89 tavery343
 1:41.74 EdubCubez
 1:42.78 Keith Maben
 1:43.65 GC1998
 1:44.00 Coeur de feu
 1:44.97 AvGalen
 1:45.43 Natanael
 1:45.49 Toothcraver55
 1:46.25 vilkkuti25
 1:46.47 cytokid101
 1:47.34 Alpha cuber
 1:48.25 V.Kochergin
 1:53.96 julefa
 2:01.18 JMHCubed
 2:02.88 qwer13
 2:04.34 Jmuncuber
 2:08.48 CraZZ CFOP
 2:11.22 Mike Hughey
 2:16.42 Lewis
 2:16.56 Petri Krzywacki
 2:17.05 UnknownCanvas
 2:19.47 Schmizee
 2:19.80 Thrasher989
 2:22.61 julio974
 2:34.38 mati-ice
 2:37.77 Aadil- ali
 2:41.94 PingPongCuber
 2:49.95 Billabob
 2:53.32 Jacck
 3:05.62 D1zzy
 3:26.40 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:44.89 cuberkid10
 1:52.89 Erik
 1:55.26 thecubingwizard
 2:08.25 ichcubegern
 2:18.49 Nikhil Soares
 2:20.56 OriginalUsername
 2:21.26 DGCubes
 2:26.11 abunickabhi
 2:30.91 tJardigradHe
 2:31.22 Rodzki27
 2:33.54 OJ Cubing
 2:39.45 MCuber
 2:42.40 JoXCuber
 2:49.22 Jonah Jarvis
 2:53.55 xyzzy
 2:54.42 colegemuth
 2:58.63 begiuli65
 3:02.59 d4m1no
 3:03.24 David ep
 3:15.40 swankfukinc
 3:17.64 Dylan Swarts
 3:19.58 The Blockhead
 3:19.72 aaron paskow
 3:25.84 MegaminxMan
 3:31.16 MeshuggahX
 3:35.72 Little Sunrise
 3:44.32 AvGalen
 3:48.96 Toothcraver55
 3:57.95 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:58.65 Bogdan
 3:59.16 Fred Lang
 3:59.17 rubiks coobs
 4:01.09 Natanael
 4:16.97 vilkkuti25
 4:17.45 [email protected]
 4:18.73 Mike Hughey
 4:19.18 whatshisbucket
 4:26.91 tavery343
 5:08.98 UnknownCanvas
 5:38.12 Petri Krzywacki
 5:54.76 cytokid101
 6:01.75 GC1998
 6:27.63 Billabob
 6:54.79 MatsBergsten
 7:44.79 Jmuncuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)

 3:42.77 thecubingwizard
 4:12.53 ichcubegern
 4:55.40 DGCubes
 5:21.14 Nikhil Soares
 5:21.80 OriginalUsername
 5:24.32 xyzzy
 5:24.54 JoXCuber
 5:51.97 colegemuth
 5:56.67 tJardigradHe
 6:13.13 abunickabhi
 6:14.05 The Blockhead
 6:34.42 swankfukinc
 6:44.42 OJ Cubing
 6:49.50 d4m1no
 7:00.35 begiuli65
 7:32.06 AvGalen
 8:21.08 David ep
 9:25.90 Natanael
 9:38.61 Mike Hughey
 10:04.11 Axel Lönnstedt
 11:50.42 GC1998
 12:23.23 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF Billabob
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 7:12.44 ichcubegern
 7:29.01 thecubingwizard
 9:11.14 xyzzy
 9:17.54 DGCubes
 9:52.44 Nikhil Soares
 9:57.51 OriginalUsername
 10:44.76 begiuli65
 10:48.01 abunickabhi
 10:53.18 colegemuth
 11:42.46 swankfukinc
 12:15.47 OJ Cubing
 13:18.76 AvGalen
 15:25.25 Mike Hughey
 16:10.95 Natanael
 22:15.44 Petri Krzywacki
 22:38.18 Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF tJardigradHe
*Clock*(38)

 5.88 Underwatercuber
 6.19 Kerry_Creech
 6.43 MartinN13
 6.62 ARandomCuber
 7.41 clockonetrick
 7.84 MattP98
 9.32 MCuber
 9.57 typo56
 9.77 trav1
 10.68 Luke Garrett
 10.97 Keenan Johnson
 11.21 DGCubes
 11.27 Matt Hudon
 11.40 OJ Cubing
 11.47 lejitcuber
 11.92 Magdamini
 12.66 JakubDrobny
 12.94 Bubbagrub
 13.05 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.48 ichcubegern
 13.61 OriginalUsername
 13.72 mihnea3000
 14.01 RyuKagamine
 14.07 2017LAMB06
 14.84 thecubingwizard
 16.29 Fred Lang
 16.69 Nikhil Soares
 17.93 Mike Hughey
 18.19 DhruvA
 18.29 tJardigradHe
 18.50 swankfukinc
 18.59 AvGalen
 24.68 topppits
 26.19 Jacck
 28.04 Alpha cuber
 30.17 NarenRameshB
 30.68 julio974
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Megaminx*(47)

 44.49 Nikhil Soares
 49.20 thecubingwizard
 53.17 AidanNoogie
 57.72 miasponseller
 58.13 Magdamini
 58.24 JakubDrobny
 1:01.65 MegaminxMan
 1:04.02 whatshisbucket
 1:05.82 Erik
 1:09.03 DGCubes
 1:15.87 ichcubegern
 1:16.17 2016LAIL01
 1:21.94 JoXCuber
 1:22.12 Astral Cubing
 1:24.07 OriginalUsername
 1:24.24 xyzzy
 1:25.09 trav1
 1:35.36 frosty_cuber
 1:37.24 swankfukinc
 1:39.48 tavery343
 1:40.40 begiuli65
 1:44.85 TheNoobCuber
 1:45.38 Keenan Johnson
 1:45.62 Ontricus
 1:49.72 MCuber
 1:52.02 abunickabhi
 1:53.57 ukulelekid
 1:53.63 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:53.93 MattP98
 2:03.11 Coeur de feu
 2:05.88 Glomnipotent
 2:06.34 mrjames113083
 2:09.71 NathanaelCubes
 2:12.10 Lewis
 2:19.07 Mike Hughey
 2:19.46 V.Kochergin
 2:27.45 Billabob
 2:37.52 Natanael
 2:41.37 Toothcraver55
 2:44.61 Alpha cuber
 2:45.58 Matt Hudon
 2:52.17 AvGalen
 3:01.13 Petri Krzywacki
 3:02.49 vilkkuti25
 4:20.12 Jmuncuber
 DNF julio974
 DNF UnknownCanvas
*Pyraminx*(113)

 2.46 TwójStaryPijany2002
 2.50 twoj_stary_pijany
 2.76 tJardigradHe
 2.91 aaron paskow
 3.17 Magdamini
 3.20 DGCubes
 3.23 MichaelNielsen
 3.31 JakubDrobny
 3.46 lejitcuber
 3.49 2016LAIL01
 3.49 frosty_cuber
 3.57 Kerry_Creech
 3.58 Ontricus
 3.58 mihnea3000
 3.65 MrKuba600
 3.82 asacuber
 3.96 Zac04attack
 4.08 thecubingwizard
 4.13 vedroboev
 4.13 NarenRameshB
 4.27 leomannen
 4.42 Trig0n
 4.44 Nikhil Soares
 4.59 JMHCubed
 4.61 CornerCutter
 4.64 Sidharth Sudhir
 4.70 Abhi
 4.76 typo56
 4.82 oliviervlcube
 4.91 Astral Cubing
 4.97 JoXCuber
 5.12 BradenTheMagician
 5.13 cuberkid10
 5.31 [email protected]
 5.35 UnknownCanvas
 5.40 ganmanchan
 5.41 rubiks coobs
 5.50 NathanaelCubes
 5.55 whatshisbucket
 5.58 ichcubegern
 5.61 MCuber
 5.73 Shadowjockey
 5.82 DhruvA
 5.90 Erik
 5.92 EdubCubez
 5.98 Luke Garrett
 6.10 MartinN13
 6.13 tigermaxi
 6.17 OriginalUsername
 6.18 Zeke Mackay
 6.19 MegaminxMan
 6.55 3x3x5
 6.64 Keenan Johnson
 6.68 MattP98
 6.74 begiuli65
 6.75 qwer13
 6.86 trav1
 6.87 AidanNoogie
 6.90 ARandomCuber
 6.93 Manatee 10235
 6.93 [email protected]
 7.32 ExultantCarn
 7.40 Toothcraver55
 7.56 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.73 ukulelekid
 7.81 Axel Lönnstedt
 8.04 mrjames113083
 8.26 Bogdan
 8.41 Natanael
 8.49 Jonasrox09
 8.57 Alpha cuber
 8.59 Matt Hudon
 8.72 2018JAIN01
 8.72 swankfukinc
 8.80 tavery343
 8.91 Fred Lang
 8.91 Brayden Adams
 8.97 TheNoobCuber
 9.33 mati-ice
 9.36 julio974
 9.78 Janav Gupta
 9.96 sigalig
 10.29 Aadil- ali
 10.48 Coeur de feu
 10.59 Glomnipotent
 10.94 obelisk477
 10.96 vilkkuti25
 10.99 carson holder
 11.01 OJ Cubing
 11.20 Thrasher989
 11.48 Rodzki27
 11.59 V.Kochergin
 11.69 Dylan Swarts
 11.84 Mike Hughey
 12.17 cub3dr
 12.29 Jmuncuber
 12.51 topppits
 12.60 miasponseller
 12.67 PingPongCuber
 12.82 AvGalen
 13.03 nms777
 13.46 RifleCat
 14.29 abunickabhi
 14.31 dschieses
 14.42 Ian Pang
 14.43 ronaldm
 14.64 speedcube.insta
 14.79 Schmizee
 15.36 Jacck
 15.39 GC1998
 23.02 Petri Krzywacki
 25.46 Ethan Epstein
 26.04 BlueberryCuber
*Square-1*(66)

 9.14 speedcuber71
 9.64 Zac04attack
 10.03 Zeke Mackay
 10.67 lejitcuber
 10.80 thecubingwizard
 11.21 David ep
 11.96 Kylegadj
 12.61 cuberkid10
 13.77 Andrew_Rizo
 14.25 AidanNoogie
 14.30 typo56
 14.59 Shadowjockey
 15.07 JakubDrobny
 15.39 Zach Clark
 15.74 ichcubegern
 16.66 JoXCuber
 18.06 BradenTheMagician
 18.45 Nikhil Soares
 18.84 MichaelNielsen
 19.96 trav1
 19.98 Luke Garrett
 20.37 TipsterTrickster
 20.43 DGCubes
 20.48 MrKuba600
 21.67 Magdamini
 22.04 Keenan Johnson
 22.06 Kerry_Creech
 22.64 mihnea3000
 23.08 OriginalUsername
 24.19 tJardigradHe
 24.23 MattP98
 25.55 OJ Cubing
 26.93 whatshisbucket
 27.60 vedroboev
 28.50 2017LAMB06
 28.56 Underwatercuber
 29.85 twoj_stary_pijany
 31.59 MCuber
 31.96 [email protected]
 32.37 DhruvA
 33.28 bennettstouder
 34.57 tigermaxi
 35.46 2016LAIL01
 37.49 Little Sunrise
 37.72 NarenRameshB
 38.30 Bubbagrub
 40.70 begiuli65
 41.40 NathanaelCubes
 41.96 Fred Lang
 42.55 Mike Hughey
 42.74 miasponseller
 45.13 Bogdan
 46.23 RifleCat
 50.64 Natanael
 51.82 Schmizee
 52.66 Manatee 10235
 54.39 Glomnipotent
 56.28 abunickabhi
 1:01.79 julio974
 1:02.58 AvGalen
 1:03.28 PingPongCuber
 1:05.03 CraZZ CFOP
 1:08.82 swankfukinc
 1:09.15 Sidharth Sudhir
 1:15.91 Jacck
 1:19.69 D1zzy
*Skewb*(97)

 1.70 Rubikscello
 3.56 frosty_cuber
 3.69 asacuber
 3.94 PlatonCuber
 4.00 MrKuba600
 4.07 Magdamini
 4.22 [email protected]
 4.30 Sidharth Sudhir
 4.44 tigermaxi
 4.53 leomannen
 4.54 TipsterTrickster
 4.66 typo56
 4.67 thecubingwizard
 4.78 tJardigradHe
 4.91 aaron paskow
 4.94 LowSkill
 5.14 JMHCubed
 5.17 Zeke Mackay
 5.27 mihnea3000
 5.29 Nikhil Soares
 5.43 MegaminxMan
 5.45 JakubDrobny
 5.46 DhruvA
 5.56 ichcubegern
 5.58 trav1
 5.58 2016LAIL01
 5.60 OriginalUsername
 5.68 BradenTheMagician
 5.90 MattP98
 5.96 NarenRameshB
 6.09 Kris Gonnella
 6.22 Luke Garrett
 6.35 MartinN13
 6.39 vedroboev
 6.82 Zac04attack
 6.84 AidanNoogie
 6.97 Shadowjockey
 7.05 DGCubes
 7.22 2017LAMB06
 7.26 Kerry_Creech
 7.57 Alpha cuber
 7.71 whatshisbucket
 7.78 Coeur de feu
 7.84 [email protected]
 7.88 MCuber
 7.89 ARandomCuber
 7.93 Bogdan
 8.25 BandedCubing101
 8.33 OJ Cubing
 8.33 NathanaelCubes
 8.43 julio974
 8.70 Rodzki27
 8.75 David ep
 8.76 EdubCubez
 8.77 Keenan Johnson
 8.91 3x3x5
 8.96 Bubbagrub
 9.30 carson holder
 9.49 Manatee 10235
 9.83 Fred Lang
 10.09 JoXCuber
 10.30 dschieses
 10.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 10.42 Jonasrox09
 10.45 cub3dr
 10.87 Dylan Swarts
 11.09 V.Kochergin
 11.17 Matt Hudon
 11.49 mrjames113083
 11.60 Ontricus
 11.63 vilkkuti25
 11.67 ukulelekid
 11.95 RifleCat
 12.01 Natanael
 12.10 miasponseller
 12.18 swankfukinc
 12.25 Toothcraver55
 12.31 Lewis
 12.67 BlueberryCuber
 13.27 Schmizee
 13.36 PingPongCuber
 13.49 topppits
 13.63 GC1998
 14.32 Jmuncuber
 14.93 Mike Hughey
 15.02 CraZZ CFOP
 15.19 ErdeN
 16.15 Axel Lönnstedt
 19.00 begiuli65
 19.06 Jacck
 19.10 abunickabhi
 19.93 MatsBergsten
 19.95 Glomnipotent
 20.84 AvGalen
 23.18 Little Sunrise
 31.48 UnknownCanvas
 55.09 Billabob
*Kilominx*(19)

 24.98 DGCubes
 26.18 Nikhil Soares
 31.40 [email protected]
 34.52 Magdamini
 35.12 OriginalUsername
 36.75 ichcubegern
 38.00 MegaminxMan
 46.31 abunickabhi
 50.80 begiuli65
 50.84 TheNoobCuber
 51.41 swankfukinc
 52.16 Billabob
 1:08.22 Mike Hughey
 1:11.03 tavery343
 1:12.62 PingPongCuber
 1:13.45 AvGalen
 1:16.92 julio974
 1:49.63 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF MCuber
*Mini Guildford*(16)

 4:15.65 thecubingwizard
 4:21.64 Nikhil Soares
 4:57.96 ichcubegern
 5:03.33 DGCubes
 5:20.16 OriginalUsername
 5:20.48 Magdamini
 6:43.81 swankfukinc
 6:45.09 OJ Cubing
 7:01.33 Luke Garrett
 7:02.09 aaron paskow
 7:55.73 abunickabhi
 7:57.18 [email protected]
 9:51.37 Mike Hughey
 10:21.60 vilkkuti25
 10:34.77 AvGalen
 13:45.90 Jacck

*Contest results*

 1294 Nikhil Soares
 1267 thecubingwizard
 1256 ichcubegern
 1213 OriginalUsername
 1168 DGCubes
 1065 JoXCuber
 1035 tJardigradHe
 1008 JakubDrobny
 992 abunickabhi
 988 Magdamini
 936 vedroboev
 918 lejitcuber
 917 Erik
 911 Luke Garrett
 904 MCuber
 902 AidanNoogie
 861 typo56
 825 2016LAIL01
 816 cuberkid10
 807 Keenan Johnson
 807 David ep
 800 BradenTheMagician
 784 asacuber
 782 OJ Cubing
 778 aaron paskow
 768 MrKuba600
 751 MattP98
 749 speedcuber71
 748 MegaminxMan
 748 begiuli65
 728 Zeke Mackay
 727 Rodzki27
 722 Zac04attack
 695 Kerry_Creech
 687 NarenRameshB
 684 frosty_cuber
 663 mihnea3000
 661 swankfukinc
 654 leomannen
 642 Astral Cubing
 641 NathanaelCubes
 622 Shadowjockey
 615 Ethan Horspool
 614 Ontricus
 609 Glomnipotent
 608 [email protected]
 608 Andrew_Rizo
 606 rubiks coobs
 604 Jonah Jarvis
 603 trav1
 600 tigermaxi
 599 jihu1011
 598 miasponseller
 569 xyzzy
 569 Mike Hughey
 566 ARandomCuber
 554 Natanael
 552 DhruvA
 548 Sidharth Sudhir
 542 sigalig
 539 BandedCubing101
 539 whatshisbucket
 534 Bogdan
 525 mrjames113083
 524 MichaelNielsen
 518 Axel Lönnstedt
 517 Manatee 10235
 506 Rubikscello
 502 colegemuth
 494 ExultantCarn
 494 2017LAMB06
 494 Kylegadj
 483 [email protected]
 478 Dylan Swarts
 474 Fred Lang
 460 Matt Hudon
 456 obelisk477
 451 ukulelekid
 446 The Blockhead
 443 3x3x5
 434 EdubCubez
 419 d4m1no
 419 tavery343
 415 Little Sunrise
 415 MartinN13
 413 Toothcraver55
 396 AvGalen
 393 PlatonCuber
 377 twoj_stary_pijany
 373 Alpha cuber
 368 LowSkill
 363 Underwatercuber
 361 camcuber
 350 GC1998
 331 InlandEmpireCuber
 330 topppits
 328 JMHCubed
 323 Zach Clark
 323 G2013
 320 MeshuggahX
 312 Jacck
 307 speedcube.insta
 301 carson holder
 299 vilkkuti25
 298 2018JAIN01
 290 Coeur de feu
 283 TipsterTrickster
 277 qwer13
 276 Agguzi
 269 Bubbagrub
 257 ganmanchan
 249 revAldoabedram
 246 MatsBergsten
 237 bennettstouder
 230 V.Kochergin
 229 RifleCat
 226 Jmuncuber
 222 elimescube
 219 LolTreeMan
 218 Trig0n
 213 julio974
 213 buzzteam4
 213 Deri Nata Wijaya
 212 Angry_Mob
 210 Billabob
 208 UnknownCanvas
 207 PlayFun555
 202 CornerCutter
 199 julefa
 196 mati-ice
 195 Schmizee
 195 Petri Krzywacki
 192 TheNoobCuber
 192 Thrasher989
 188 [email protected]
 187 austinruler
 181 Kit Clement
 181 Tanki_cubed
 180 CraZZ CFOP
 163 tolgakantarci
 155 cub3dr
 153 Veeeec
 152 Awesomesaucer
 150 20luky3
 150 nms777
 144 Mark Boyanowski
 144 SpartanSailor
 140 Jonasrox09
 138 Ethan Epstein
 135 rubik2005
 134 Janav Gupta
 130 Ian Pang
 128 dschieses
 128 Milesb95
 128 Aadil- ali
 126 cytokid101
 122 pjk
 121 TheCuberCubes
 118 Keroma12
 117 Brayden Adams
 116 Sixstringcal
 115 TwójStaryPijany2002
 114 D1zzy
 113 Lewis
 113 PingPongCuber
 112 Keith Maben
 112 vorherrscher
 108 BlueberryCuber
 108 ronaldm
 101 DumplingMaster
 99 Tristan
 94 One Wheel
 93 kilwap147
 89 Abhi
 88 ican97
 87 oliviervlcube
 81 SpeedCubeReview
 80 clockonetrick
 80 ErdeN
 80 uesyuu
 71 Alea
 69 T1_M0
 69 Kris Gonnella
 67 xbrandationx
 66 [email protected]
 64 saltysam
 60 xander3
 60 dnguyen2204
 43 mutlu ozcelebi
 43 Theo Leinad
 41 georgeanderre
 39 TheDubDubJr
 38 audiophile121
 37 Smudged Cuber
 28 EdCuber
 25 The Cubinator
 21 Jaycubes
 18 keebruce
 18 RyuKagamine
 15 Rohit
 13 jmb462
 13 Doofnoofer
 11 SimonK
 10 RC1998
 8 skewber13
 8 Foreright
 5 FireCuber
 4 Chiggers


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 6, 2018)

*2x2 - 1.* (8.38) *2.* 12.76 *3.* 11.49 *4.* (13.58) *5.* 12.47 *= *12.24

Wow, just made it in this week. I haven't been doing it much lately and I want to start doing it more.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2018)

Finally the cubicle gift card lottery, must be the meaning of life!!
Why? Because the winning number is *42!*

Which means that the winner is *Shadowjockey!!*


----------



## asacuber (Nov 11, 2018)

rubikscello is most probably a cheater
also, if i win the lottery, will i be pmed?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2018)

asacuber said:


> also, if i win the lottery, will i be pmed?


Yes, I PM all winners if they have a Forum user id. Otherwise I mail them.


----------

